# Two sources allowed for Rx drugs?



## Artfuldodger (Mar 18, 2017)

Do most insurance companies allow you to get your prescriptions from two different sources if both are on their preferred list? 
In other words can I be on the list at CVS and Walmart at the same time. Maybe have one prescription going to CVS and another to Walmart? 

I called Walmart and was thinking of transferring a prescription to them. I was asking about the price through my insurance. They said I'd have to do the transfer before they could tell me the price.

So I was wondering if it didn't work out maybe having two sources would be better. If that is allowed.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 18, 2017)

If it is the same prescription, I don't think so.  Also, depends on the medicine as well.  Lots of pain killers are linked at all of the pharmacies so that you can't get the refill early or from another pharmacy.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 18, 2017)

You can contact the pharmacy (Walmart) directly if you know the name, dosage, and quantity.  Give them your insurance info and they should be able to look up the final price.

Or just have it transferred then if you don't like the price Walmart can transfer it back.

If you mean multiple separate prescriptions, then you can have any one of them filled anywhere you choose to.


----------



## hipster dufus (Mar 21, 2017)

I get hard copies of my rx that walmart stocks for 4$ u dont always get the best price using ur insurance. It is perfectly ok to discuss this w ur doc and ask to fill ur rxs w/o insurance. Most bp, thyroid and antibiotics are cheaper at walmart


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2017)

hipster dufus said:


> I get hard copies of my rx that walmart stocks for 4$ u dont always get the best price using ur insurance. It is perfectly ok to discuss this w ur doc and ask to fill ur rxs w/o insurance. Most bp, thyroid and antibiotics are cheaper at walmart



My blood pressure medicine isn't on the $4 list. The first one prescribed to me was but it made me cough and caused post nasal drip while trying to sleep.

What I really wanted to compare was a muscle relaxant called Metaxalone. The Walmart rep told me I'd have to switch and then find out. 
That's what I'm going to do, if it's more than CVS, I won't even pick it up, I'll just switch back to CVS or try Kroger.

Clark Howard says to use Costco.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 22, 2017)

I am switching some of my meds to the home delivery option my  insurance company (Cigna) uses. 
Also where applicable getting the 90 day vs 30 day amounts.  It just makes sense on some prescriptions. 
Also saves money if the copay for 30 days is $15 at the pharmacy the copay for 90 days is $38 for the home delivery. They allow a refill to be requested up to 30 days before you run out. 

They even deliver refrigerated stuff in a Styrofoam box with dry ice.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 24, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I am switching some of my meds to the home delivery option my  insurance company (Cigna) uses.
> Also where applicable getting the 90 day vs 30 day amounts.  It just makes sense on some prescriptions.
> Also saves money if the copay for 30 days is $15 at the pharmacy the copay for 90 days is $38 for the home delivery. They allow a refill to be requested up to 30 days before you run out.
> 
> They even deliver refrigerated stuff in a Styrofoam box with dry ice.



Interesting you mentioned Cigna, because we just switched to Cigna in Jan.  I have one prescription that I filled in Jan that cost me 25 cents at Walmart.  

Paperwork say insurance paid $2 and my portion was .25.

But the next month Cigna denied the refill.  I haven't called them yet, but the pharmacist thinks they want it switched to the mail order where I would have to pay $4 a month instead of .25.

So I thought, no problem I will just pay the full price of $2 something, skip the insurance.  So when I tried to do that, Walmart said the non-insurance price is $19  (Despite what my insurance paperwork said)  ????


----------



## Milkman (Mar 24, 2017)

Oldstick said:


> Interesting you mentioned Cigna, because we just switched to Cigna in Jan.  I have one prescription that I filled in Jan that cost me 25 cents at Walmart.
> 
> Paperwork say insurance paid $2 and my portion was .25.
> 
> ...



The home delivery pharmacy they use is owned by Cigna.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 24, 2017)

Milkman said:


> The home delivery pharmacy they use is owned by Cigna.



Yes, it was the Cigna pharmacy program that denied it and I suppose it is the Cigna mail order system they want me to switch to so they can collect a few more $$ a month from me.  I have several other prescriptions in a similar category, very cheap per month at Walmart, so I am expecting to receive more denial notices in the next month or so.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 24, 2017)

Try this link it shows Wal-Mart to be cheaper....

https://www.goodrx.com/metaxalone?drug-name=metaxalone


----------



## hipster dufus (Mar 26, 2017)

Go online and print the walmart list, take it with u to drs appt. discuss w dr. Thats what i do.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 26, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Try this link it shows Wal-Mart to be cheaper....
> 
> https://www.goodrx.com/metaxalone?drug-name=metaxalone



If the regular price is cheaper, is this a good indication the insurance price will be also?


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 26, 2017)

Some prescriptions can run hundreds or even thousands of dollars for a 30 day supply. To make sure you are not abusing the system They are controlling how you can buy the meds, how often, how many, even at full price. As posted above, Walmart has a list of meds that they offer for the discounted price. Check with your doc Which meds he will agree to prescribe to you. If what he wants you to use is not on there you can call your ins co and see if they cover that med and the cost. The mail order scripts can have lower copays to you for 90 supplies delivered via mail. If it is on the walmart list and your Dr writes you a script you can get it filled at Walmart. The Ins co can only tell you what they are willing to cover, but can only insist you follow their rules if they are paying. You can always pay full price yourself anywhere you want.  

But if you want help from the Ins co then follow their procedures.

The price will be whatever they have negotiated with the drug cos and the drug stores, not always related or a reflection of retail prices.


----------

